

Are there estimates on how much Google and Amazon make on one android device? - yalogin

Google will probably lose money on every Nexus 7 tablet. I am curious as to how they arrived at the decision to do it. Same with Amazon. Was there any guesses if Amazon's strategy worked or not? How much do they make off of the Android device after they sell it?
======
bifrost
I know Google loses money due to patent royalties paid to MSFT every time an
Android phone gets activated, not sure about tablets. I suspect the investment
in time and resources hasn't paid off yet.

